# Mill identification



## OldFatMan (Oct 27, 2021)

Gifted to me but need help identifying it. Appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks like either RongFu 30 or one of the many knockoffs.


----------



## OldFatMan (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you. Looked up RongFu and that certainly looks like it.  The motor is Chinese so if original I assume it is a knock off. Thanks.


----------

